# Component weights of some bling



## 2wheelsport (Sep 23, 2005)

Put on some new parts last night and since I was bored I weighed the old stuff and the new stuff  
Thought you might like to see the breakdown.

Colnago carbon seatpost 28.0-200gr.
Ritchey WCS Carbon seatpost 27.2, 300mm-164gr(plus 4 grams for shim)

FSA SL-K compact crankset-686gr.(788gr. w/bb)
Campy Record CT crankset-552gr.(584 w/bolts)
Forgot to weigh the bottom bracket dangit!

ITM K-Sword stem 135mm-192gr
Syntace F119 135mm-136gr.(w/top cap and bolts)

Fizik Aliante carbon rail-206gr.
Selle Italia C64 full carbon-82gr.

Look Keo carbon cro-mo-116gr/114gr-230 gr total
Look Keo Ti-98gr/100gr-198gr. total

Fulcrum Racing 1 wheels w/Chorus 12-25, Vittoria Open Pave CG, Torelli tubes
Rear-1550gr
Front-1120gr

Campy Hyperon w/ Record full ti 11-23, Tufo Elite road, Campy skewers
Rear-1220 gr.
Front-900gr.


----------



## 2wheelsport (Sep 23, 2005)

*Pics*








<br>







<br>


----------



## blandin (Jan 9, 2005)

The new componets are nice and the weight savings is pretty nice as well. All that aside, damn that is one BEAUTIFUL bike. I need to clena up the drool now.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Muy pretty bike. Too bad about the green tires though. Tires are meant to be black. In fact, colored tires are one of the first signs of the impending apocalypse.


----------



## 2wheelsport (Sep 23, 2005)

alienator said:


> Muy pretty bike. Too bad about the green tires though. Tires are meant to be black. In fact, colored tires are one of the first signs of the impending apocalypse.


Really? Damn! I've got Veloflex Pave's in yellow on order. I want to put them on a set of Cosmic Carbones!  

I'm going to suit up now with my bibs outside my jersey, underwear on and a camelback filled with gatorade....for a 20mi ride. See ya!


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

uh, um... can I get a map to your used parts bin.


----------



## 2wheelsport (Sep 23, 2005)

handsomerob said:


> uh, um... can I get a map to your used parts bin.


Yup...eBay!


----------



## Pierre (Jan 29, 2004)

Definitely a good bike - but you forgot to include the 3 most interesting pieces of information in your list:

- weight of the frame
- weight of the fork
- weight of the full bike.

Pierre


----------



## asawlrider123456789 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Colored Tire Compound*



alienator said:


> Muy pretty bike. Too bad about the green tires though. Tires are meant to be black. In fact, colored tires are one of the first signs of the impending apocalypse.


About tires did anyone know that colored tires are a herder compound in colors on identical tires? Somone told me this at my velodrome. It's a wood indoor track and somone slid down. He said the guy wasn't fast enough for hard colored tires. Dunno if it's true. Anyone know?????????


----------



## asawlrider123456789 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Colored Tire Compound*



alienator said:


> Muy pretty bike. Too bad about the green tires though. Tires are meant to be black. In fact, colored tires are one of the first signs of the impending apocalypse.


About tires did anyone know that colored tires are a herder compound in colors on identical tires? Somone told me this at my velodrome. It's a wood indoor track and somone slid down. He said the guy wasn't fast enough for hard colored tires. Dunno if it's true. Anyone know?????????


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

*nice saddle*



2wheelsport said:


> <br>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice saddle- just tell me how that feels after 50 or 60 miles- I've looked at the all carbons, just dont know that my butt can take it!


----------



## 2wheelsport (Sep 23, 2005)

Mdeth1313 said:


> Nice saddle- just tell me how that feels after 50 or 60 miles- I've looked at the all carbons, just dont know that my butt can take it!


I did a 4 hr ride yesterday on it. I gotta tell ya, it looks like it would be torture, but it's not! I would describe the feel as "firm", no pain though. No worse than riding a standard SLR or even an SLR XP. Because the carbon shell is thinner, you get more flex. My Aliante is a lazyboy compared to this and even that saddle is uncomfortable for some people. Also, I ride Bergamo winter stuff and they have a relatively thick chamois which gives you plenty of cushion. 

If you ride any of the "minimalist" saddles-SLR, Aspide, etc. you can easily ride one of these. 

The only thing that scares me is having the bike tip over at the coffee shop and "CRACK!", there goes the saddle!

2wheelsport


----------



## 2wheelsport (Sep 23, 2005)

Pierre said:


> Definitely a good bike - but you forgot to include the 3 most interesting pieces of information in your list:
> 
> - weight of the frame
> - weight of the fork
> ...


Can't help you on the frame and fork. I wasn't a weight weenie when I bought it! The bike weighs 17.3 lbs with the Fulcrums and 16.1 lbs with the Hyperons including bottle cages and Keo ti pedals.

2wheelsport


----------

